# Jesper Kyd



## tahnak

Brings the mysterious vein out of Assassins Creed: Revelations.
Outstanding score


----------



## Diminuendo

He really made magic on the Hitman series. Especially the the second game.


----------



## poedan

He did an amazing job with the video game Freedom Fighters.


----------

